# Hello



## christopher74 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,Everyone Im Christopher for Tennessee.


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Tell us a little about yourself and your training...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Christopher.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome.

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Christopher, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Christopher!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Christopher and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## christopher74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!!Nice to meet everyone!! Take care!!


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

